# Recovered or Recovering? Please Read! Thank you!



## ambrosialv (Oct 15, 2010)

When you recovered, did the intrusive thoughts and depression go also? How did you know you were recovered? Did you have DR before DP? How long did it take to recover?


----------



## ambrosialv (Oct 15, 2010)

Also...I feel very moody and on edge. Like a short fuse. The littlest things piss me off. Is that common with anxiety?


----------



## Epic2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have the same exact questions!

I think I'm getting better but the anxiety and the intrusive thoughts are still there, as well as the feeling like I'm on a short fuse.. I've been going out with my friends and doing some fun stuff and sometimes I feel "normal", but then I quickly check myself and BOOM the DP is there.. Especially if I try to make any serious moves like finding a job or going back to school.. I feel for ya girly!


----------

